# Crow



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

"Nostalgia" acrylic on canvas pad(16x20)


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Wow, intense! 

It is beautiful.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I love how you used all the different colors. The picture is one you can't take your eyes off of. Susan said it perfect -- intense! I actually feel fear when I look at it. Magnificent work. Can you imagine this on a great big canvas! WOW.


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

WOOOW I love it! 
But I wonder, why it is called "Nostalgia"?


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

@FanKi ...memories,haunting memories...good,bad...remember a place or period of time...good and bad.Those were the things that came to my mind when I made this.Now you see the story lol


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

Do you guys think this photo is quality enough?Am trying to send it to a contest and would be rejected if the photo is bad.I've been trying to get a decent photo for the past few hours and I get only bad and very bad(out of focus,lines,too much blur etc) ...Now, I dunno...you think this one is good enough?


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I can't see anything wrong with it.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

That is difficult to judge, the only way to know how well the photo came out is to see it against the original. In and of itself, I think this is a great shot, but does it reveal or hide important "points" in the original?


----------



## Butterfly88 (Nov 12, 2015)

Very nice!


----------

